
“Perl” in the name “Perl 6” is confusing and irritating - mtmail
https://github.com/perl6/problem-solving/issues/81
======
mtmail
context: Elizabeth Mattijsen is part of the Perl 6 Core Development team.
([https://perlcon.eu/user/elizabeth](https://perlcon.eu/user/elizabeth))

